# Silverleaf sale to Cerberus Capital Management



## MeterMaid (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello!
I haven't seen discussion about the pending sale of Silverleaf Resorts to Cerberus Capital Management. There are some standard press releases out there about the proposed sale.

Just thought I'd post this link about some opposition to the sale:

"Shareholder Fights $94 Million Buyout"
http://www.courthousenews.com/2011/02/28/34481.htm

Guess it's not over until it's over!


----------



## puppymommo (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting this.  I knew about the pending sale but not the lawsuit.  As a Silverleaf owner I really wonder whether this sale will be good for the company and the owners or not.  I do love the Silverleaf Resorts and want them to continue and flourish.


----------



## MeterMaid (May 12, 2011)

Just saw a notice that the shareholders approved the sale of Silverleaf to Cerebus, so the lawsuit must have gone away.

http://www.4-traders.com/SILVERLEAF...areholders-Approve-Merger-Agreement-13624130/


----------

